

High frequency trading competition - gauravchak
http://www.circulumvite.com/home/trading-competition
This all-world trading competition is an effort to introduce people to high frequency finance data, and the process of learning patterns from it.
======
tech2tr
One of the largest datasets at this granularity available online

